# My Conservatory, a 2 year snap-shot



## John Boy (Aug 4, 2011)

Here’s a view into my “realm of the (mostly) happily growing”.

I thought I’d share with you my latest conservatory adaptation, since *a growing collection demands diligence.* I’m going to give you a quick tour of my most guarded room in da house. It started about 2 years ago, and from an orchidhologist perspective I can say that I have found an apartment & heaven (all at the same) on the internet.

At first it appeared a bit too empty for my liking, so I started (uncontrollably) to acquire new plants as well as bringing over the rest of my bits and bobs from the U.K. It stated to fill up gradually. 
A few days ago I decided it was about time to clear up the mess I had created within a year, and so started a major “tear it all down and make it look good and practical!” kind of thing. Needless to say that what I did took 3x longer than I had hoped. But I guess it has to be done. 

*So… this is how it all started.*








*This was one of my little accidents at the beginning of last summer*. The steel-cable wasn't quite as strong as they told me it would be. Nitrogen-Bomb…. I thank you kindly.






This is what my little heaven *looked like until a few days ago. *Getting cramped as well as messy.

















Well, I’m happy to report: 30 hours of work, swearing & sweating: *this is the kind of set-up: I’m happy with,* for the first time in months. Putting in some work does really make a difference.



















































Now this is starting to look like it should, I have loads of hanging space (which I was lacking before), I’ve had a major clean-up, I have organised it all in “Bays”, so everything is neat and tidy, accessible and has its popper spot. I’ll do a bit more tidying up later, but as far as I can see: I’m happy with the outcome. Do you like it?


----------



## Shiva (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice job John. But you do seem to have a lot more plants after fixing up the place. And then there's the large shelf in front of the windows. Lots of space still available there. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## John Boy (Aug 4, 2011)

Have I told you about my lab in the basement??? I'm just baout to give up my job (the one that brings in the money) cause I haven't got the time for this sort of thing any more....oke:
There's flasks down there.... Boy, I'll need 4 huuuuuuge greenhouses. :clap:


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice collection! Looks like lots of fun cleaning up and tiding your collection!

Paphman910


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 4, 2011)

:wink: [YOUTUBE]_CvSKf2HpJI[/YOUTUBE]:wink:


----------



## Marco (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice growing place you have


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 4, 2011)

looks fantastic!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 4, 2011)

Fantastic growing space! Lucky duck! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Aug 4, 2011)

I noticed pots hanging from other pots. I also noticed many things in bloom. Well done!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Nice job John. But you do seem to have a lot more plants after fixing up the place! ... :clap::clap::clap:


That does seem to be the case! Good job, want to come over & see what you can do for mine?


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2011)

gorgeous collection! great space--all it needs is a beer fridge


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

John Boy said:


> *So… this is how it all started.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this is what happens when a lot of plants fall on your head! oke:








Nice tigrinum! - ADDICTED!

:rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 4, 2011)

When those flasks grow up, you'll just about rival NYEric...


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful space! I wish my greenhouse looked as nice.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 5, 2011)

So nice to have an indoor space that is so nearly ideal! I love seeing the snow on the trees through the window! Lots of great plants!


----------



## Pete (Aug 5, 2011)

good job, and nice collection


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 5, 2011)

:clap: Great space and plants!!! :clap: 

Do you water each plant manually or you have an automated watering system or something???


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2011)

Love your place John!

The windows and skylites- are they triple-pane glass? (I see some snow in 1st pic)
Also, the wood plank on ceiling- what species? stained/painted?
Thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2011)

You've done a great job with your space. Nicely organized, and the light is great. I'll bet you are happy in there!


----------



## koshki (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG, John Boy, you have given me so many ideas!

A couple questions for you...what exposure is that space? Do you have or use supplemental lighting? Is it separated from other living space, ie., closed off completely or not?

Thanks, and great job!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll be moving in shortly


----------



## John Boy (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll find you a space for sleeping under the tables... oke:


----------



## Carper (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a great set up and a big collection. They always say you will never have enough space, so have you?

Some great plants and flowers.

Gary
UK
:clap:


----------



## Candace (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful space!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess it does fit in here, and there's that problem named:
I'm busting my head, trying to work out how to take great pictures of such a big plant.
First time that *Cattleya schroederae* is doinig 6 flowers opening all at once.
I couldn't be happier with the blooming, but how to go about good pictures, black backgroundish...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2011)

To get a whole plant photo you'll have to take it down and do a whole set-up like the aos photogs do. See aos orchids/site for ideas.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 22, 2011)

NYEric said:


> To get a whole plant photo you'll have to take it down and do a whole set-up like the aos photogs do. See aos orchids/site for ideas.



It will take a little bit of work and time, but well worth the effort. We would love to see the end result. 

Do you have pics of your structure from the outside? I would love to get a feet for how it is constructed.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice! Do you own or rent?


----------



## John Boy (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll get the Camera out, and take an outside shot tomorrow. You'll not see too much though, cause it's a second floor, (former balcony conversion), fully tiled, which is as perfect for what I'm doing as can be).

I'll also try and come up with some answers to the other questions. Sorry for being lazzy. 
The flat/conservatory is rented. I got lucky that once... ;0)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2011)

That is a gorgeous flower!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 25, 2011)

Must be a lovely fragrance filling the room from the schroeder blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

John Boy said:


> The flat/conservatory is rented. I got lucky that once... ;0)


That's what my ex used to say in Berlin, here we believe generally it is better to own as you are paying yourself monthly.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 25, 2011)

Well it sure is a nice place to live! Lucky you! And that Cattleya schroederae has fantastic flowers! :drool:


----------



## John Boy (May 17, 2012)

I’ve decided to continue this post with some more things happening around my conservatory, just to provide a record over time. 
It could be good for beginners to see, how a collection changes throughout the seasons, as well as to provide an account about how things are done around here. By no means do I maintain a perfect collection, but the point here is to show what goes into trying. If it gives others some idea how to deal with their own set-up: I’ve achieved what I set out to do.

Today I’ll be bringing you some successes with my Neofinetias. As I’ve invested some money and room into these fantastic plants last year, I’ll be posting the results as these plants are starting to bloom. And there are quite a few starting to right as we speak.

For starter: here’s one of the reasons I love Neos: PERFECT SYMETRY!!! The cultivar is called *Nokbo*













This one is *Isechabo*, and has a rather untidy growth-habbit, which I'm not too fond of... Time will tell if I#ll be keeping plants like that.











The both side by side:


----------



## John Boy (May 17, 2012)

Here are two others, currently blooming:

The first one has a very long history with me, which I will not bore you to tears with, it's a rather great concolor, which I've labled as *"True Magic"*, her 2nd flower is open for 4 days now:






And then her, compared to *canhii*, which is a frequent bloomer, and evry easy grower:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Sweet Neos, but I am so jealous of your canhii!!!


----------



## eggshells (May 17, 2012)

Is canhii available in North America?


----------



## John Boy (May 17, 2012)

everything is available, the question would be... is it legal.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (May 17, 2012)

John Boy said:


> everything is available, the question would be... is it legal.



That is true. I'm trying my very hard but still cant find it.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2012)

heheheh! :evil:


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2012)

canhii!!!!

DREWL DREWL DREWL


----------



## John Boy (Jun 1, 2012)

One of my favourite Cattleya velutina hybrids, and arguably very rare indeed:
Laelia jongheana X Cattleya velutina! I guess this cross has only ever been made once or twice.


----------



## Carper (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful display!:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 1, 2012)

That is a lovely Catt!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Very very pretty!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 2, 2012)

I just had a stroll through the conservatory, and discovered: I need to get some work done in there. Things are happening fast and furious this time of year. It’s been a lovely day over here, not too warm, and yet: after 10 minutes in there, I was as wet was the plants are. There’s always so much to do in there, *I guess I’ll be giving up my daytime job. *

Here are a few quick shots. Any questions, give me a “juhuuuuuu!!!”….

Happyly growing Paphiopedilum seedlings from Sam (I'm loving them!):






*Laelia sincorana* picking up the pace:





One of 3 currently flowering *Susan Booth*:





One rather happy Neo from Jerry:





*Cattleya nobilor rubra* and a happy one I'd say:





*Restrepias,* or _my work cut out for later tonight:_





*Peristeria elata* new growth and inflorescens starting at the same time (last week I couldn't yet tell one from the other!):





*Angreacum leonis,* my baby-leonis...





This is, what a propperly fed *Laelia aurea* looks like:





Just catching the last sun-light:





*Phalaenonpsis gigantea* enjoying a soak:





Capsule corner:





That's all for today folks!


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, they all look very happy !:clap:
Nice impressions right out from the conservatory!


----------



## newbud (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful looking conservatory collection John. I too seem to spend a great deal of time constantly watering and trying to improve their environment for better growing. Constant work, but very rewarding.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ditto to newbud!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, they all look so good :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a little (overdue) photo shooting today!

The Neos seem to like it here:





















And here's a hell of a fine Lealia tenebrosa! The cultivar is called "Valpotas Night", she has 5 flowers, huge ones, but didn't quite keep as long as I had hoped,... so I only caught her on her last legs.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

We want to see the flat!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2012)

Pointless Eric!!! Nothing to this flat whatsoever. Old, boring and not much to look at... Only (very only) reason I moved in was the conservatory...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

Photos, photos! oke:
Actually, I just want to see the neighborhood. My GF and I watch Sherlock Holmes and MI-5 so we are interested in the architecture, etc.


----------



## newbud (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't let the Japanese see those varigated Neos.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2012)

As you wish! I’ll be taking the camera out later! (You’ll be so disappointed…)-


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

I was thinking you were in the UK but I see now you are in DE. Your place reminds me a little of my ex's place in Berlin but much bigger.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2012)

For Eric:
This is what it looks like. 1960ies Germany. Horrible, very unenglish, but it’s a working conservatory. I’m sort of certain you wouldn’t find anything close to this in the U.K., and most certainly not to rent. As much as I detest living in Germany most of the time, I did get my conservatory pretty much after coming here. I got lucky that once, because finding a flat containing a huge conservatory is something you’ll be hunting for… even in Germany.

















What I used as my conservatory back in the U.K. was, what most people would call a tool-shed, though I did manage to get it to work for me. It wouldn’t have served for long though.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 5, 2012)

WOW !!:clap: Unbelievable you found a rental with a conservatory ! Your orchids look GREAT !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the photos! Ahh, suburban living.  I'm suprised because the layout looks like a split house, i.e. left half and right half would be separate apartments.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like that place was made for you!


----------



## Marc (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice setup you have there Johnboy and your Neo's look very nice. Your flat looks like a typical German "familienhaus". I wished that I had such a nice growing area.


----------



## John Boy (Aug 26, 2012)

Just adding a few things in flower now. It seems autumn where I am, and most Cattleyas appear to run into trouble, still growing their "this year's growths"... We'll see!

This is what's been happening:

Peristeria elata opening, 20 buds, one got fryed in last weeks' heat-wave:







And some 3-4 weeks later:











And here's a nice comparing shot. It's a wonderous *Cattleya schilleriana, vs. a very nice leucochilum outcross.*






And in more detail:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice, indeed!

I like the little dove hiding in the white flower.


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh WOW!!!!! Very cool blooms! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, a blooming and nice schilleriana!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. at least only one of the Peristeria buds got fried!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 6, 2012)

More good stuff coming into flower, and with some speed too:

Cattleya lueddemanniana Cerro Verde took about *10 Days!!! from showing signs of 2 buds, to fully open blooms:*


----------



## John Boy (Sep 7, 2012)

Not one "uhhhhhhh"! Not one "AHHHHHHHHH"! Okay, I'll shut up then! You know, they don't sell great Cattleyas at B&Q!!! ;0)) This Cerro Verde did really hurt (actually I remember having to find an ATM at the time I found this plant at an Expo... It's that sort of money, it did take at the time (Back in the 3rd age!).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2012)

OK, Very nice catts!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 7, 2012)

Very beautiful all!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful color on the lip!


----------



## Tom499 (Sep 9, 2012)

Your photos are outstanding!

It's as if I were seeing these flowers with my own eyes.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2012)

What are you seeing them with!? oke:


----------



## John Boy (Sep 21, 2012)

There's not really too much happening right now. I'd be repotting things over the weekend, and the Neos need working on, other than that: I should be sowing about 30 pods harvested over recent weeks. We'll see if I find the time for that somehow...

Here's my "in situ" *Lc. Persepolis Splendor x walkeriana semi alba*, a plant I for some reason really like:






The other thing, nicely rooted into her surronding brothers and sisters is a *Bc. Humming Bird* I'll hang on to her now that she reached multi-growth, mass-flowering stage:






Well, and here's more lab-work, in the making (*Laelia tenebrosa "Valpotas Night" X Laelia lobata coerulea*:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. the top plant has crisp colora and I believe would be fragrant also!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2012)

The eye candy tour continues - fantastic! I love Blc. Hummingbird. How can you not like B. nodosa hybrids? When I move to the tropics (yes, when, not if) I'm going to festoon a tree with them.

Please, keep indulging us.


----------



## John Boy (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you, yes I will;0)

Your plans are great, I have similar ideas with my Cattleya schilleriana bottles. The Idea was to produce hundrets-and-hundrets to keep all of them for myself, and hope for that move to the tropics one day. I've tried that one before in the Dominican Republic, finding out that I don't like living behind barrs, just because any "White Man" is considered loaded and therefore needs robbing twice a year. 
So next time I'll have to make it Cuba, or maybe St. Bath.....
*
Where (which tropics) would you choose, given the chance?*

Here's another (not great) picture of one of my blooming blue violaceas.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2012)

John Boy said:


> Where (which tropics) would you choose, given the chance?[/B]



I've been eyeing Panama as one possibility - stable so far.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't do this one on the table....

*Paphiopedilum Deception II album*


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2012)

John Boy;380057I've tried that one before in the Dominican Republic said:


> Um, I think I might have the same problem there; it's not about white or brown, its about Gringos Ricos!
> 
> I like Ecuador, Panama or Peru.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2012)

gorgeous flower!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

Here's a little something that flowers twice a year like that. It doesn't really grow much, but this year I got 2 new growths, (some other years it doesn't grow at all),.... so I'm quite please with it. Sorry, but I forgot her name... something O.....


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2012)

Interesting blooming habit! Nice photos!


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 19, 2012)

Really interesting plant, and nice flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2012)

Octomeria, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 21, 2012)

*Thanks for the name Eric!*
This picture *is last years' *Cattleya schroederae with a total of 7 flowers. Right now: *I've got 10 buds growing fast, about a week from opening.* Gosh,...give me patience!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I've been eyeing Panama as one possibility - stable so far.



any particular reason for leaving japan?

your catts are very nice; i've always loved them but space and all has largely kept them from my collection (and their lack of thriving)


----------



## John Boy (Oct 24, 2012)

Just quickly, better pictures later, including some Cattleyas.

Restrepia Mary Smallman:


----------



## John Boy (Oct 24, 2012)

This one is a slightly better shot, more controlled:






Now, with this little *Cattleya bowringiana coerulea* I thought it worth to take a few more pictures:





















And, no! The pictures *have not been edited * whatsoever. These are her actual colors.


----------



## Dido (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats a great one love the color


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful coerulea, and cute Restrepia.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 26, 2012)

More Restrepias coming into flower! 
Here's one nice hybrid, *Megan Amy (cuprea x sanguinea)*

Total:





Scale-Shot:





Detail:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2012)

The power of photography! These Restrepias are wonderful, and the detail can barely be seen in the naked eye.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, once again, out of the conservatory:

*My monster Cattleya schroederae "Superselect"* is at it again. I Was going to to wait until every flower is open and the whole thing could be somewhat sorted before taking pictures, *but I couldn't stand it any longer....* 

Behold: *One of my best Cattleya plants....*


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow -- that is impressive! :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 28, 2012)

Holy smokes! What a show!!
...And you say this is just one of your best Catts?!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, I've been collecting for a while (_I'm old now..._), so there's some more like that. Next up (2 months?) will be my blue mendelii with 3 leads and I've got a *schilleriana* with currently 7 leads.... ;0)


----------



## John Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

*Sorry you guys have to bear with me here!!!* I've always been hooked with this plant, and this year it's really bad...

This is *only the next day!!!* The (stong to be) pink within the lip is kicking in. Next pictures will be, when that last/late bud opens. I hope it's going to be in time *for a total 12 Flower Display*. You might think it's over the top, to take so many pictures for this one schroederae, (sorry!!!), but I'm hooked.... I even thought about a scale shot, but that comes with what's going on right or left of the plant.


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2012)

It surely is a stunning sight, well grown Johnboy!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2012)

:clap: Beauties :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2012)

The last photo got them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Boy (Nov 23, 2012)

It's Restrepia season...

This one is called clowesii:











The second one is contorta:






I can't wait to get these plants large, larger, or huge....


----------



## Marc (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice restrepia's 

Slowly getting motivated again to pickup the DSLR again.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice Restrepeas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2012)

yum


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice photos, also, John!


----------



## John Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

Some Cattleya magic happening this end...:

*Cattleya percivalliana alba:* 











And this one is a *maxima coerulea x intermedia coerulea*











With this little *walkeriana semi alba* I'm quite happy, though she's far from perfect...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

nice but I don't see any intermedia in that cross.


----------



## John Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't you? Well, I've got hieps of intermedias (most of the colours), and I saw a bunch of these plants flowering in a nursery recently. Given that it does not quite look like a pure maxima, and reading the lable... I had no doubt whatsoever, that this plant is...what it was expected to be. I can see the maxima in the lip, the rest (to me) looks/did look, like intermedia. N'er mind...I bought her because of the blue parents, and since I have no coerulea maxima yet, I'm happy;0))


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovely coerulea.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree on that!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2012)

John Boy said:


> ... I can see the maxima in the lip, the rest (to me) looks/did look, like intermedia...



I agree with Johnboy on that !!!!

Great white/coer. blooms, bravo !!!!

Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2012)

Wonderful restrepias!!!! I wish I could keep them alive in summer..! 

Beautiful Catts too!


----------



## Clark (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice collection.


----------



## John Boy (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I've not gone into Taxonomy, I just couldn't get decent enough pictures on the plant, as everything (there was a 3rd flower) was twisted like ..... So It had to be an "after" shot....:

Paphiopedilum Mem. Michael Lawless which is a chlorotic plant, and I'm not sure, if you'll (or me for that matter) will ever see her flowering again. I've got 2 more plants, so there's a chance I'll still stay in the game.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2013)

Very pretty -- I hope it makes it.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 29, 2013)

John Boy said:


> One of my favourite Cattleya velutina hybrids, and arguably very rare indeed:
> Laelia jongheana X Cattleya velutina! I guess this cross has only ever been made once or twice.



Great picture, great hybrid. I am normally not interested in anything but paphs, but this could really get me going. Question is where to source one?


----------



## John Boy (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, it's all "go!" by the looks of things! Here's the first lot of Cattleyas that couldn't wait!
Though I have to announce: *This post here might come to an end not before too long! I might be moving house soon, which will mean: cutting back, stream-lineing the entire collection and: loose the conservatory!!!* What's happening is... I've got at least 2 rooms I'm lacking, and the entire Enterprise is getting messy. But for now:

*Cattleyas:*


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about things getting messy domestically.  Nice Catts.


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2013)

Sad to here that you have to move. 
If you have some plants to spare let me know.


----------



## Stone (Apr 4, 2013)

Love those blue lipped intermedias!!!!


----------



## John Boy (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, I'll be having hieps of plants that need to go, the tricky bit will be: *what to hang on to!* Right now I'm thinking, that some of Sam's semi-adult multi-hybrids and quite a few Cattleya JP's will be going. 

This is going to be tough!, but... I'll hang on to the great plants, and: I'll be getting a garden, so: It'll a nice summer-camp for most of them. I guess I'll be having to rebuild my Hellebore collection:


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2013)

Sad that you have to cut back your collection. What I've seen of it so far is very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck to you, John Boy.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2013)

Hopefully your next home will have a good growing space. awesome plants!


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW!!! AMAZING COLLECTION! I really hope that mine will be like that one day!:drool::clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2013)

are those all Hellebore seedlings?!
one of my favorite genus!


----------



## John Boy (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, I might as well confess....: I'm _a bit_ of a Hellebore nutter....
















I've got that additional, sometimes hopeless extra plant-gene....


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2013)

I hvae a blooming tibetanus at the moment


----------



## John Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

Arguably my *rarest* Cattleya, and certainly *my first real investment plant* I bought nearly 20 years ago. Cattleya mendelii coerulescens is amongst the rarest of the few real colour-forms within Cattleya mendelii, and so I’m dreading the time form “finished growths”, all the way trough winter, to finally see buds being sent up within 2-3 weeks every year. As she did for the last 2-3 years, she’ll be flowering from 3 growths, when full open. I couldn’t wait till then… These pictures have been taken yesterday. I’ll show her again, once all 10 flowers are open:

*Cattleya mendelii coerulescens*











*Just as a reference: This is, why you might remember these pictures!*

*Cattleya schilleriana X loddigesii*






And another shot of my *walkeriana alba 4N*


----------



## Wendelin (Apr 17, 2013)

Your mendelli is a real treasure!!!! Very beautiful and I love the dreamy Lip Close Up!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree with Wendilin, a true treasure!


----------



## John Boy (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, it's all done!!! All 10 flower fully open.

Enjoy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2013)

Love that walkeriana!! Is the mendelii fragrant also?


----------



## Trithor (Apr 20, 2013)

That is an incredible display. I only realy grow cats to provide shade for my paphs, but can't help feeling enamoured when they are in bloom. Your plants are a rare sight, well done and thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful display!


----------



## John Boy (May 5, 2013)

This Cattleya schilleriana I got 2 years ago, since she wouldn't flower for the previous owner.

I guess replanting her, plus a little extra water did the trick.


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2013)

Well, she's open now!!!....

*Behold...Cattleya schilleriana -dark-, and then some..   ..*






(okay, it's a comparison shot, with _the illusive Paph. canhii _ and I love both of them!). :drool:


----------



## eggshells (May 6, 2013)

Nice schilly, however the canhii is just gorgeous!! The canhii should have a thread and solo shot on its own. :drool: Wiping my face as I type on my keyboard.


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2013)

Well, I'm happy to make your day then:

I'm over the moon, since my long overdue pod will be flasked within the next few days!


----------



## Trithor (May 6, 2013)

Eeeeyoweeee! Me me me me! I can't believe you snuck that in like just so much dirty laundry! Definitely needs (and deserves, if not demands ) its own thread.


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2013)

I'll do you a deal! She'll get her own thread, once I can provide *pictures of flasks with canhii inside on a shelf*. Next up...will be pictures of a Mexipedium invitro, ready to meet spring...:drool:


----------



## eggshells (May 6, 2013)

Send one flask to Canada!! Yay!


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2013)

I'll be bringing it myself, if you'll find me a decent B&B!


----------



## eggshells (May 6, 2013)

I can arrange that.


----------



## Marc (May 7, 2013)

Nice one John Boy, last few years I've seen canhii show up on various EU forums. May I ask were you picked it up or is that a superninjasecret?

And good job on the Mexipediums as well!


----------



## John Boy (May 7, 2013)

I can't tell Marc, but: You'll get a flask, if it works well. Happy Bday by the by, old boy!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2013)

So loving/hating you at this moment!!! :crazy: oke: Wow, talk about the 600 pound gorilla in the bedroom! I know a source in EU. but I don't think they are releasing any currently.  Keep us posted on flask production, thanks.


----------



## Dane (May 7, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Well, I'm happy to make your day then:
> 
> I'm over the moon, since my long overdue pod will be flasked within the next few days!



WOW!!! Does the pod get any bigger, and how do you know when it is ready to flask it ?


----------



## Dane (May 7, 2013)

John Boy said:


> This Cattleya schilleriana I got 2 years ago, since she wouldn't flower for the previous owner.
> 
> I guess replanting her, plus a little extra water did the trick.



WOW!!! Nice colouration:clap:... almost the same as my c. aclandiae


----------



## John Boy (May 13, 2013)

Mexipedium, ready to flower I guess:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=425688#post425688


----------



## John Boy (May 18, 2013)

There are people growing cheap plants, there's folk growing Restrepias, and some of us growing Albinos.... (mental?....Yes, I am!!!):


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2013)

That's a pretty Restrepia you have there, which one is it?


----------



## John Boy (May 19, 2013)

Hiya Marc, this one is dodsonii album, and I'm rather glad I've got her.


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2013)

that Restrepia is super fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> that Restrepia is super fantastic!



:drool: my thinking !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2013)

Blimey!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2013)

I've never seen an albino restrepia before! Fantastic! Where do I find one!?

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boy (May 23, 2013)

It's like it always is:

*You have to know someone!* 
Albino Restrepias are rare. Some of the time, there's only ever one plant that has been found, and all stock we hold in cultivation, goes back, to these "only once found" treasures. The dark side however is: as always within albinstic plants, there are those albinos that just fade away, and the few prolific plants we know about... have to be treated like crown-jewels! 
In my case: I knew someone...who eventually just realized that I was serious about the Genus. After that, the rest is easy.


----------



## John Boy (May 24, 2013)

I'm off to the U.K. for a few days. You want anything brought back (picture-wise)? Mind you.... I'm not going to be seen in London...oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

Birds! :wink:


----------



## John Boy (May 24, 2013)

Fat ones, ot the ones with wings?


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely stellar Restrepia! And I mean STELLAR!
....now I have something new to hunt for.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi John Boy, did you pollinate the canhii on a single growth or is it a multiple growth plant?


----------



## John Boy (Jun 15, 2013)

Is it just me, or doesn't this look like I'm cutting down, to get moving in a few weeks from now?!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 15, 2013)

PS: My canhii is about *7 or so* growths strong!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 15, 2013)

Holy molley, you are the 'ark'!


----------



## reivilos (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought you were downsizing!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, that would be the plan. 
However, I find it *increasingly difficult,* do get on with it! Even if I just keep all the Neos and Restrepias, plus the best Cattleyas and Laelias...I'll be ending up with LOADS of plants... 
Let alone my Paphiopledilum collection, which will be very difficult to let go, or cut back on. Given that here in Europe people in general won't spend money on any Paphiopedilums, Ebay is pretty much pointless. 

It's a lonly place, having to slim-line a collection, *knowing, that you'll nowhere near make your investment back....* Also, there are plants, I know I'll have to hang on to, because I'll not be able to replace them. A nice example is my collection of 10-15 Laelia aurea, which are all adult, and multigrowth, which did cost me an arm & a leg, so: I don't even want to offer them, cause I'll refuse to let them go for a tuppens....


*Oh, stop complaining, and get on with it!!!*


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe you can find someone who will care for your collection until you can reclaim them???


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

depends on the time span. 
Here in my region some orchid sellers offfer space in the green house for winter or things liek moveing, maybe you can find something like that. 

Oyur paph could all find a nice home on the other side of germany would be near you next week so.....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2013)

Very kind of you to offer..:evil:


----------



## John Boy (Jun 27, 2013)

Cheers Dido for the offer, but since I don't know how long it'll be before I'll get to build a greenhouse (if I will)... it would be difficult for me, to park an entire collection at someone else's facility. Besides: the finacial side of it. 

I'll just have to bite the bullet, and reduce, refocuss and ratain what's really important to me.

In case you haven't found it yet...

*I've put up a 50 plants containing offer, within the sales/trade section!*


----------



## John Boy (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish that moving house business was over!!! ...thy sea is so great and my boat is so small...has never been more true.

*Does anyone fancy anything from my collection? The Paph. canhii is out of the question, I love it too much, and it is tiny enough to hang on to. But if you've come across anything you'd want: do drop me a line. The worst thing that can happen is, I'd say no.... which I will try not to do.*


----------



## John Boy (Jul 6, 2013)

*"Progress-Report" cutting back...*


















There's the first 100 plants gone, half into a parcel to Ute, the other half into my new flat.
Now, can you see how different (empty) it's getting in here, cause I can't...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't imagine. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## John Boy (Jul 8, 2013)

Bomb-Alert!!! whilst packing parcels.... 






*I'm hating this already!*


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 9, 2013)

That must be so hard! As I am reading this thread I can't help but to thinkI could not do it. There are some things I could not let go of. I think I would rather have them die with me trying to taje care of them in sub-par conditions than sell them. You are a better man than me. Are you still going to be able to set up your lab space in your new home?


----------



## John Boy (Jul 14, 2013)

I shouldn't take flower-pictures, I should be packing up.... but wth....

A first-flowering seedling of mine:


----------



## fibre (Jul 14, 2013)

delicious!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 14, 2013)

With flowers like that, stop packing and keep on taking pictures!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2013)

That's really pretty. I'm sure you are keeping it.


----------



## John Boy (Jul 16, 2013)

There goes the Orchid-Room....











*Sad days.....*


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow! Almost done. Time to get the Physan and bleach out and start scrubbing. On to the next orchid adventure!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2013)

It was a lovely growing area.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 17, 2013)

It's sad that the next residents probably won't make "good" use of this excellent orchid growing area...


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 2, 2013)

I am blown away. Wow! Can I move in please?


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh just finished the thread, so sorry you had to take it all down :-(


----------

